# Flachbandkabel Stecker gesucht



## ich656 (20. Dezember 2014)

Servus PCGH´ler, 

ich wusste jetzt nicht wohin mit dem Thema deswegen schreib ich jetzt hier. 

Ich suche für ein 24 Pin Flachband einen Stecker. 
Wo könnte ich so einen finden? 

Hier ein paar Bilder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robstar85 (20. Dezember 2014)

moin

erste Anlaufstelle für sowas is bei mir immer Conrad

ZIF-Stecker 24 Pol:

Conrad - Ihr Online Shop für Elektronik, Computer, Multimedia, Modellbau & Technik


----------



## ich656 (20. Dezember 2014)

Danke dir für die Antwort. 

Hast mir schon sehr viel geholfen. 

Wo ist denn bei den Steckern Oben? 
Einer der Beiden bei Conrad hat die Kontakte oben, der andere unten.


----------

